# Liveaboard in the Maritimes



## markarsenal (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello all, quick summary of my situation:

Been enjoying liveaboard life on Bowen Island for a few months now. Regularly taking my quirky little Catalina 27 into False Creek on my 'weekends' to play in the city. Motor died in the middle of Howe Sound a few weeks back. I managed to get back into my slip under sail alone but stuck until I get the rare outboard mechanic to check it out. 

On top of all that I am having the "itch" to move on soon. Lots of planning and budgeting to do, but next spring I'm going to take a few months off and ride my bike to St John's. Not sure if I'll keep the boat moored on BI in case the Maritime winter kicks my ass or maybe bounce halfway back and settle in Montreal or something...

The big question: Does anyone live aboard in the Maritimes? Google is providing scant help. I've budgeted to buy a studier vessel sometime next year after I'm off the bike and back looking for work. So I'm not talking about sailing the Catalina 27 to St John's - only about continuing my sailing adventures in such a place without having to turn into a dirt dweller ;-)

Thoughts? Stories? Feedback?


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Mark, I've heard people winter on their boat in Halifax, but this is very much third-hand knowledge. I too am interested in any info on this topic. We are heading that way next season, although aiming for NFLD the first year, so definitely no winter liveaboarding. 


Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I think there would be a substantial difference between St. John's and Halifax. The latter has temperatures similar to Toronto where there are many liveaboards. They do get more snow of course.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Maybe not so much as you think.

I'm pretty sure Toronto is colder than either.

South Coast of Newfoundland is ice free. Pretty much people free too.

But I suspect the OP is thinking more of the Gulf of St Lawrence region. Gaspe, PEI, etc.

I think there the cold is worse.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

I don't remember seeing a single liveaboard in St John's ( unless you count the Cuban freighter that was moored there for over a year because they weren't allowed to leave because they hadn't paid their duties). Maybe In Cornerbrook.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

hpeer said:


> Maybe not so much as you think.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Toronto is colder than either.
> 
> ...


Do you know of people living aboard through he winter in NFLD? Where? I'd really love to know b/c I don't know what we're doing over winter there. Living aboard would make life simpler.

Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

MikeOReilly said:


> hpeer said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not so much as you think.
> ...


You could try the rnyc.nf.ca to see if hey have suggestions
And Burgeo may be an option. You could call the town office and see what they say.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

MikeOReilly said:


> Do you know of people living aboard through he winter in NFLD? Where? I'd really love to know b/c I don't know what we're doing over winter there. Living aboard would make life simpler.
> 
> Why go fast, when you can go slow


The family aboard PRECIPICE wintered in the tiny harbor of Quidi Vidi near St John's, about 6 years or so ago, if memory serves, before transiting the NW Passage the following summer... Poke around their blog:

Sailing Vessel Precipice


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

JonEisberg said:


> MikeOReilly said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know of people living aboard through he winter in NFLD? Where? I'd really love to know b/c I don't know what we're doing over winter there. Living aboard would make life simpler.
> ...


That is a TINY harbor. IIRC the dock there is owned by the Quidi Vidi Brewery now. You could call them to get more info.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Mike,

No I don't know of anyone living aboard in Newfoundland. My comment was more on the weather vis a vis Toronto.

The problem with the South coast is it is pretty damn remote. Burgeo may be an option, but still pretty remote. At least they have a road.

I think I would lean towards the Bruin peninsula. At least they have (or had) daily transit service in and out of St. John's. Think Grand Banks or Marystown. Big enough to have some services and at Grank Banks you are in town, don't know about Marystown, but it is a good size town for there with a commercial operation.

St. John's harbor itself has no services for yachts. 

Last I asked RNYC required you to take your masrpt down to stay on the hard and I think the ice is much worst in Conception Bay.

The best resource I can think of is Peter Watson who you can probably be reached through the the Lewisporte Yacht Club. Peter is very willing to assist boaters and knows everyone. 

Probably totally wacko but it would be a hoot to spend a winter in St Pierre. Ice free harbor. Nice town. You would need a visa I presume as it is French. But again, ice free.

Damned if I know where there are haul out facilities. Need to talk to locals about that. They are placed to suit the fishermen.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Seaner,

Re Precipice.... The girls were at a school where one of my relatives taught. Apparently they had to leave school mid year because they were "foreigners."

I followed them a bit. I thought they had a squeaker with the ice above Alaska.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

JonEisberg said:


> The family aboard PRECIPICE wintered in the tiny harbor of Quidi Vidi near St John's, about 6 years or so ago, if memory serves, before transiting the NW Passage the following summer... Poke around their blog:


Thanks Jon, but anyone who sails the NW Passage in a small boat is someone way tougher and crazier than me. Maybe in another decade of global warming both the passage and over-wintering in NFLD will become more open to chicken cruisers like me.



hpeer said:


> No I don't know of anyone living aboard in Newfoundland. My comment was more on the weather vis a vis Toronto.
> 
> The problem with the South coast is it is pretty damn remote. Burgeo may be an option, but still pretty remote. At least they have a road.
> ...
> ...


Thanks hpeer, I just got excited that there might actually be normal liveaboards somewhere on the island. Our plans are to head to Lewisporte (based on advice from you and others). We plan to haul there and either rent a cheap house for the winter, or head south again (as we're doing this winter).


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

If I had a few more posts I'd put up some winter pictures of my cottage on the north shore of New Brunswick. You are crazier or braver than I am if you want to live aboard all winter out there!
Some pics the cottage is completely burried in snow, can't even find the car. The ice onshore is wild. Huge chunks over 6 feet thick float in. 
Got one pic of a big articulated front end loader trying to clear the road, snow is higher than the top of the machines cab!
If I were to move there full time it would not be to that cottage, would sell it and buy a couple miles inland. Want some trees between me and the water.
Beautiful place to sail during the summer, miserable during the winter. And I say this owning property there!


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Winter in the Maritimes or winter in the Bahamas? Tough choice...


You would probably need one of those tough Brent Swain steel boats to deal with the sea ice up there.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

My plan in a few more years is to live aboard, summers in N.B where I have some family, winters down south where I never have to look at snow again!


----------



## jhwelch (May 9, 2015)

I had some friends spend the winter on their boat in the Burgeo travel-lift slot with their masts out (otherwise you heel too much in storms).


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

hpeer said:


> Seaner,
> 
> Re Precipice.... The girls were at a school where one of my relatives taught. Apparently they had to leave school mid year because they were "foreigners."
> 
> I followed them a bit. I thought they had a squeaker with the ice above Alaska.


Meaning they got bullied out, or the government asked them to leave due to lack of visa or some such? I can see that. There was some prejudices against us when we were there for being Americans.

In general, however, Newfies are the most welcoming, warm and nice people I've ever met.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

seaner97 said:


> Meaning they got bullied out, or the government asked them to leave due to lack of visa or some such? I can see that. There was some prejudices against us when we were there for being Americans.
> 
> In general, however, Newfies are the most welcoming, warm and nice people I've ever met.


A few winters ago down in Staniel Cay, I met a couple from St John's who sailed a BCC... They were among many who helped out the Trowbridge family when they showed up to winter over in NFLD...

I don't recall the specifics, but it sounded like they wore out their welcome there rather quickly, taking advantage of some of the generosity extended to them, and so on... Although everyone adored the girls, few tears were shed when they finally departed in the spring, apparently ;-)

Trowbridge himself showed up on CRUISING ANARCHY just before spending the winter on The Rock... Seemed like he could be a bit of a 'prickly' fellow, if you catch my drift ;-) Things got ugly surrounding a thread he started having to do with a "Single Cruising Female", who happened to be his sister-in-law... I don't recall the particulars, but apparently some personal information got outed, the thread may have been deleted (a rarity on CA, of course)...

FWIW...

I agree, I've never cruised in a more hospitable and friendly place than Newfoundland/Labrador, and have never detected the slightest whiff of any sort of prejudice against me because I'm a Yank...

None of them have ever seen any of my posts on sailing forums, perhaps?

;-)


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

JonEisberg said:


> A few winters ago down in Staniel Cay, I met a couple from St John's who sailed a BCC... They were among many who helped out the Trowbridge family when they showed up to winter over in NFLD...
> 
> I don't recall the specifics, but it sounded like they wore out their welcome there rather quickly, taking advantage of some of the generosity extended to them, and so on... Although everyone adored the girls, few tears were shed when they finally departed in the spring, apparently ;-)
> 
> ...


Yeah- you can't be prickly with them. Not really in their cultural lexicon. But living somewhere long term isn't really the same as being there in short term. The stuff I was referring to was subtle, but certainly came out over the years. First 6-9 mos, you'd never know, but when you're from 'away' you aren't a Newf, and one of their strongest attributes and biggest weaknesses is that they stick together.


----------



## markarsenal (Mar 23, 2015)

MikeOReilly said:


> Thanks Jon, but anyone who sails the NW Passage in a small boat is someone way tougher and crazier than me. Maybe in another decade of global warming both the passage and over-wintering in NFLD will become more open to chicken cruisers like me.
> 
> Thanks hpeer, I just got excited that there might actually be normal liveaboards somewhere on the island. Our plans are to head to Lewisporte (based on advice from you and others). We plan to haul there and either rent a cheap house for the winter, or head south again (as we're doing this winter).


I'm not sure I'll actually stay there long-term. Right now it's still over a year away - spending this winter in Toronto, then bike touring next summer, then another couple months in BC late next summer/early fall. After that is when I have to make some decision about whether I'm a West Coast sailor or an East Coast sailor ;-) West coast has better sailing for simple day cruisers but I want to start aiming a little farther afield, like Europe (and maybe NW Passage too!) - which the East Coast would be more conducive to.

All the info I see says housing is fairly cheap in NL, so if I have to haul out in winter due to weather or lack of cheap moorage I can probably manage as a temporary land dweller...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't think I would want to depend on the fantasy of global warming to determine my sailing routes. It would be better to look at historical averages and historical warm spells. It sounds to me that we are headed back towards a mini ice age.....


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> I don't think I would want to depend on the fantasy of global warming to determine my sailing routes. It would be better to look at historical averages and historical warm spells. It sounds to me that we are headed back towards a mini ice age.....


You'll probably want to look elsewhere than WORLD CRUISING ROUTES, or CORNELL'S OCEAN ATLAS for guidance on passage planning, then...

Jimmy's not one who subscribes to the notion that climate change is a "fantasy"...

https://www.morganscloud.com/2013/08/14/our-changing-oceans/



> Since its publication in 1987, World Cruising Routes has sold 200,000 copies in its English, German, French, Italian and Spanish editions making it one of the best-selling nautical publications in the world. World Cruising Routes, and its companion volumes World Cruising Destinations, World Voyage Planner and Cornell's Ocean Atlas, are to be found on board every long distance cruising yacht, and provide ocean navigators all the information they need, from the planning stages of a voyage to its successful completion.
> 
> Since 1987, offshore navigation has undergone a number of major changes, and this new edition has been thoroughly revised to meet the requirements and expectations of the current generation of offshore sailors.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Ignore the troll and it will scuttle away. 


Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Jon: If you are a serious devotee of Anthropogenic Global Warming two decades is a pretty sorry example to quote as proof. Climate moves in centuries, not decades. If you have studied the voyages of the earliest ocean explorations such as Magellan, Columbus, the Vikings, and the Chinese I think you might question the current wave of hysteria. I don't think I have read that the great northwest passage has opened yet. I believe in the 1990's it was predicted that the Panama Canal would become a moot point once the northern ice melted and shipping could pass between the Artic and North America. I don't believe that is occurring. Why do you believe current projections are more accurate? I am not entering a political discussion but one based on actuality. The warmists always say "wait until next year" or cherry pick a few temperature anomalies and use that as a basis for the "truth" while ignoring the shorter growing season, the lower daytime temperatures, and longer times between first frost and thaw. Believe what you want but reality trumps what if in all games.....


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> Jon: If you are a serious devotee of Anthropogenic Global Warming two decades is a pretty sorry example to quote as proof. Climate moves in centuries, not decades. If you have studied the voyages of the earliest ocean explorations such as Magellan, Columbus, the Vikings, and the Chinese I think you might question the current wave of hysteria. I don't think I have read that the great northwest passage has opened yet. I believe in the 1990's it was predicted that the Panama Canal would become a moot point once the northern ice melted and shipping could pass between the Artic and North America. I don't believe that is occurring. Why do you believe current projections are more accurate? I am not entering a political discussion but one based on actuality. The warmists always say "wait until next year" or cherry pick a few temperature anomalies and use that as a basis for the "truth" while ignoring the shorter growing season, the lower daytime temperatures, and longer times between first frost and thaw. Believe what you want but reality trumps what if in all games.....


I'm just sayin' that if you doubt recent changes in climactic patterns have had any effect on sailing routes or seasons, you should probably look elsewhere than Cornell's books and pilot charts, or NOAA, for guidance in planning your passages... You might contact the office of Senator James Inhofe, for instance, perhaps one of the climate experts on his staff is available to offer passage planning/weather routing advice?

;-)

Meanwhile, the latest "fantasy" from NOAA, and NASA... July was the hottest month on a global scale in recorded history...

NOAA: July hottest month on record, 2015 could be hottest year - CNN.com


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Must be really good pot in the Rockies these days.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

seaner97 said:


> Must be really good pot in the Rockies these days.


Nah, "if you've studied the voyages of the earliest ocean explorations such as Magellan, Columbus, the Vikings, and the Chinese...", you'd appreciate that the world remains essentially unchanged from that time...

What possible difference could the addition of almost 7 billion humans to the planet have made, after all?

;-)


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

...a little AGW, a lot of AGW, or no AGW, living aboard in winter in the Maritimes would make a great reality TV show...danger and drama with every weather system.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

I notice you don't want to explore the northwest passage Jon. Happy sailing from your fears.....:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: LivHueaboard in the Maritimes*



Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> I notice you don't want to explore the northwest passage Jon. Happy sailing from your fears.....:cut_out_animated_em


_Huh ???_

That's OK, keep on believing what you want to believe...

;-)


----------



## bob77903 (Nov 10, 2008)

He's "Just sayin" Jon ;-) 

We can probably all keep on believing what we believe, oh wait, apparently, some people know everything, my bad...


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

bob77903 said:


> He's "Just sayin" Jon ;-)
> 
> We can probably all keep on believing what we believe, oh wait, apparently, some people know everything, my bad...


I, for one, am making no claim to "know everything" re this subject...

However, I will continue to rely primarily on sources like Jimmy Cornell, and NOAA, for guidance on passage planning, and weather routing...

But, hey, if you or anyone else can point me to more credible, reliable or up-to-date information - or better pilot charts for today's cruising sailor than Cornell's OCEAN ATLAS, for instance - I'm open to suggestions...


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

This is a fun game. You progressives have trouble with humor.....


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Nah. It's not funny. I was taught never to laugh at intellectual cripples.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

seaner97 said:


>


Hmmm, speaking of 'Faith-Based Science", even a True Believer as staunch as this one is beginning to see the handwriting on the wall...

And, we can only presume he might be getting his info from even a 'Higher Authority' than most of us, no?

;-)

The Pope's Memo on Climate Change Is a Mind-Blower | WIRED


----------

